# Point Cook, coupla squid and a snooook



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Westernport got cancelled after HobieVic pulled a heartmuscle (fat belly laughs on that one...alright he's gotta earn a living), so off to PeterJ's backyard at Point Cook for me this AM. First thing I noticed was PeterJ must have mowed the reefs but neglected to rake up the weed strewn beaches. It was pretty thick, and paddling off in it felt like I was paddling in a slurpee. Anyways the Hb's (Thundersticks) were released and managed to fool a coupla nice squid, Southern Calamari's this outting after a run of Arrows. A long snoooook also came aboard after a bit. Mostly I was working a troll line Mushi had sent me (thanks Dave), aswell as having the odd run up and down the disused but horny (in a fishing sense) disuesd pier. Do they look for kingies and mulloway under their PeterJ? I enjoyed the trip and will do it more often, overcoming the free spirited elderly gents on the beach (perhaps I should have brought out the snook for a pee just to shame em)


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great work Poddy, go the thunderstick! Ripper of a snook that  I reckon it's amazing that you pick up squid on the troll


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That is a BIG squid  Extra great work :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cheers Squidder, from redfin, squid, and snook those Thundersticks win this weeks versatility prize


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

nice catch mate


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZWEzPAAABJfgAASQAUAAIAB1AAv/96gIABkNVP9JommUPKeoZMyelDG9UwIwExBgEB73BL0vbVw45OHMyRO18plKWB9cTXxgToom/Ajk8wWqSsB+kzedIlqVIPS9k+Qlv1JNa1XS8wpgcgEyHLGhdyRThQkJWEzPAA=


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Red, both on trolled deep diving minnows...working slowly 3-4m deep and just over (sometimes into) weed beds. Pretty overcast/smoke hazy at first (although I didn't quite realise this as I had on a new pair of Bono Yella sunnies  ) 

Kraley, squid are just about (apart from scallops) my fav to eat from the sea. If I had a downrigger I'd be tempted to sacrifice one, but then again I've got some squid imitating lures I'd probably use first. Both destined for the plate.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Top catch there mate! Those squid will go down a treat


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Well done Poddy,

With squid like that you'd be more than welcome to pop by on your way home and bbq them up as I'll only be 5 mins away from the spot your talking about  just don't bring any free spirited men with you :shock: :lol:

Well done mate.

Milt,


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Poddy

Squid on a HB......you're an ideas man.

Got the heart muscles back in order and bagged a 36cm Pinkie and 45cm Flattie this morning at Shark Park.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Haha... squid on the troll. Thats pretty incredible. Cool photo of the snook to, nice work.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy,

You are very consistant on the squid and snook with those hardbodies. Keep this up and one day I might take up this trolling caper. Nice photo of the squid arranged on a bed of seaweed - or is that a serving suggestion.

BTW Scott I like the warning in your signoff.

I'm off to Kangaroo Island on Friday with my family. No room for any kayaks but I've just found out they hire them down the road from where we are staying. Whahoo.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Got to love that Kev, best of luck across there.

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

You buying up land around Point Cook Milt? Give those nudie fella's a coupla acres each (an oldie but a goodie)  Nice flat and pink report HobieV..good to see there's some pinkies moving back in, and the heart muscle is repaired to it's former glorious self  Enjoy Kangaroo Island Kevin, always looked a remarkable place for a break...yaks down the road happy days!!


----------

